# Mike Holmes: Ask to go into the homes of your contractor's past customers.



## krist (Dec 2, 2011)

He blew his cover for me when he was hanging frameless cabinets and driving screws through the side, into the wall with just a 3/4" spacer. No scribing a filler.:blink:


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

krist said:


> Can we hold a public stoning?:jester:


Judging by his show, I'd say he already is most of the time. :blink:


----------



## hammer 689 (May 26, 2010)

it looks like holmes does good work but he also has an unlimited budget wich isnt realistic for most people that arent on tv.i'm not saying all but i bet some of his clients didnt have enough money for the high end products in the first place and asked there contractor to do what he could or cheaped out and hired a hack so its there own fault. then holmes comes in and plays the hero.we only get one side of the story on tv.he makes it seem like him and his subs are the only good people in canada.


----------



## hammer 689 (May 26, 2010)

my favorite episode is when damon attempted to cut some rafters and instead of a 4/12 it was like a 2/12 and the birds mouth was backwards.they had to tear the hole roof off and start over.i dont think they play re-runs of that anymore.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

I think holmes is a moron, HOWEVER if I can get a potential client on a current job or a previous project we usually get the project. My stuff is outside so it's a little easier but sometimes the deck is elevated without stairs and people need to come through the home, the clients are usually thrilled to show off their project.


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

angus242 said:


> So, an actor? :laughing:


They are ALL actors. Those that act out the wildest personalities are cast for the part. They happen to have been working in the trades to make a living before they finally got cast on something that paid money. Hundreds of bit parts with minimal pay. The entertainment industry is a hard life.


----------



## SFcontractor (Mar 8, 2012)

Out here in the Silicone Valley it is not uncommon for us to ask a previous client to allow us to walk a new client through their home. We only do this once or twice per previous client. We have found that the majority of our previous clients enjoy showing off our workmanship. We also schedule the visits around their schedule and do not push the issue if they are not comfortable with the idea. We may also offer an incentive on some of our follow up work, say give them a discount on some routine maintenance issue in the future.


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

I just had a conversation twice in the last two days about referrals and such. I flat out told the people:

1) I don't and won't let my customers be responsible for entertaining your inquisitiveness. I wouldn't ask YOU to waste your time doing me a favor either.
2) I don't give out references because I don't have to. The whole reason you called me was because you want me to do the work, just like everyone else. I have a very public persona online and in the industry. Google me for 1 minute and you won't need any references.

It sounds harsh, but it nips it in the bud and is actually more professional than you would think. Maybe it's a NJ thing, but when I deal with a company, I pay for a service/product and don't sign up to be a marketing tool. I think other people, when you EXPLAIN this, understand and actually appreciate it.

And yes, Mike Holmes is a liability and all I've ever seen is a commercial.


----------



## Ethos (Feb 21, 2012)

Dan_Watson said:


> I have yet to have a need by I have 2 clients who have offered to show their homes to prospective clients. I dont see it being ridiculous at all.


That's just it though. 2 past clients are willing out of how many? I don't know how many of my past clients would let me do walkthroughs of their project with strangers because I've never asked. It just seems monumentally rude to ask such a thing to me. Perhaps your clients volunteered that service, and perhaps doing it once or twice at the most wouldn't be pushing it, but for it to be expected is ridiculous. There are 1000's of reputable contractors in this country that probably couldn't get one of their past clients to let strangers tour their home.

I've seen it done well one time before. One time I worked for a big remodeling company that did a full home remodel on a million dollar house for one of the manager's sisters, and so after they were done, they sent out invitations to all of their leads for a big open house. That's different however, as the entire project was sold on the condition that they could hold a single open house.



SFcontractor said:


> Out here in the Silicone Valley it is not uncommon for us to ask a previous client to allow us to walk a new client through their home. We only do this once or twice per previous client. We have found that the majority of our previous clients enjoy showing off our workmanship. We also schedule the visits around their schedule and do not push the issue if they are not comfortable with the idea. We may also offer an incentive on some of our follow up work, say give them a discount on some routine maintenance issue in the future.


Is this a home they're actively living in? Here in Kansas, people tend to be fairly private.


----------



## skcolo (May 16, 2009)

Lately I have been getting kicked in the teeth from everyone from the homeowner to the designer on every line item to help them save money. Then Holmes comes along and everyone wants the most expensive way of building things for the price of the cheapest of the cheap. I used to think Holmes would make those of us who do things right stand out from all the hacks, but all he did was make our job harder to compete.

I built a house that was on an HGTV show once. I can tell you that those shows are anything but reality.


----------



## GPI (Jan 13, 2005)

one episode i watched took the cake for me. the gcs customer was living in a motor home, in the front driveway of the house. the house was a new build. the customer addmitted he nagged the hell out of the gc, his tradesmen etc daily, the gc walked!!!! I dont blame him...Of course Holmes said you have the right to ask questions, and yet thru the entire show, you never seen the HO again till the end..
Learning tool, but pros shouldnt watch this ,go get yourself some old episodes of This Old House, Norm,Silva ,Trethewy is a easier watch.


----------



## Ethos (Feb 21, 2012)

This Old House and New Yankee Workshop are both quality programs for professionals in my opinion.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

I guess I just like living in an area where people are nice, nearly all of my customers WANT to show off their decks. I was just talking to a former client today about a potential and he said "Bring her by, we'd love to show off our deck" (we've done 4 projects on this street and another dozen within a few blocks) It's a great selling tool when your former clients speak up for you.


----------



## Pete'sfeets (Mar 20, 2011)

Holmes isn't real he is an actor, sort of. like batman or superman I always hack a hairball when I see a decor show ,,, very disturbing..
Designed to give information , not quite education , a bit of a reality show without messy politics, silly stuff like money or strange emotions has no place in that show. I hated this ol house , it seemed clear to me they were acting, Once they are true celebrity, the magic is gone, and so is the story plot. Every plot needs a big granite block.


----------



## Bob Victorino (Mar 5, 2012)

I think you understand that Holmes is (to a certain extent) a shock-jock. His "importance" to people is perceived based on the level of new information he spews, whether it is truly beneficial or not. You are on point with the reviews from aggregate sites you are talking about, there is no poin in having your past customers harrassed.


----------



## oaks renovation (Jun 16, 2007)

GPI said:


> one episode i watched took the cake for me. the gcs customer was living in a motor home, in the front driveway of the house. the house was a new build. the customer addmitted he nagged the hell out of the gc, his tradesmen etc daily, the gc walked!!!! I dont blame him...Of course Holmes said you have the right to ask questions, and yet thru the entire show, you never seen the HO again till the end..
> Learning tool, but pros shouldnt watch this ,go get yourself some old episodes of This Old House, Norm,Silva ,Trethewy is a easier watch.


Tom Silva is far and away my hero


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

With Holmes the Television industry took the remodeling industry and sexified it. Mr Stud Holmes, what a Ham, I hate guys like this, because stupid women who may want some work done start stacking you against Holmes. Now I'm no beta male sloch type, but I don't talk a lot of ego filled BS either. With me what you see is what you get.


----------



## woodWC&R (Mar 10, 2011)

krist said:


> Can we hold a public stoning?:jester:


Ha...maybe up there but as far as I know not all the states have come around!


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

Holmes gets more anoying every time I watch his show. I know...you'd think I'd stop watching. But its like anaccident, just gotta watch.


----------



## Ethos (Feb 21, 2012)

jb4211 said:


> Holmes gets more anoying every time I watch his show. I know...you'd think I'd stop watching. But its like anaccident, just gotta watch.


Sometimes we want to watch things just to judge them. I'm in the same boat.


----------

